# Nonresident Any-Deer Bow Licenses Remain



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nonresident Any-Deer Bow Licenses Remain
Approximately 200 any-deer bow licenses are still available to nonresidents in 2008, according to Carrie Whitney, licensing supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

The Game and Fish Department began issuing nonresident any-deer bow licenses March 1, and more than 1,050 of the allotted 1,252 licenses for 2008 have been purchased.

Remaining licenses are issued on a first come, first served basis. Nonresidents can print out an application for mailing at the Game and Fish Department website, gf.nd.gov, or call 701-328-6300 to request an application. Only one license is allowed per hunter.

The number of nonresident any-deer bow licenses available is 15 percent of the previous year's mule deer gun license allocation. The department issued 8,350 mule deer licenses in the 2007 deer gun lottery


----------

